# New Job!



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi all! I just got a new position in the company I have been with for 4 years. The problem is that I have always worked night shift and weekends. This is great for a person with IBS-D because there is never traffic and parking is free in the building. Now for the rub. My new position starts tommorow and it is Monday - Friday day shift. I am so concerned about traffic and the prospect of parking far from work, I am no longer excited about my job, but full of fear. I know that I should just calm down and take it day by day, but I want to be normal. I want to take the train without fear. My wife is very supportive but she is a "normal" person, so I just appreciate her and know that she is there for me. Any advice? Thanks for listening.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Guitar Guy,







I just came across your post and was wondering how the new position was going? How are you mornings going w/traffic and parking? Sorry nobody responded to you before now. I really hope things have worked out better for you than you thought. Let me know.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

HIya, yeah as above, sorry nobody got back to you sooner, post must have got pushed down by the others quite quickly. How's it going?Hope you've found a way to conquer the demons of going on days! x


----------

